# digging fabric



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie has been digging in the bed, sofa, us







anything she can sometimes. She does not do much of this in the yard. I have consulted the training books, but they don't address this. Any ideas how to best curb this behavior? I surely don't want her destroying my furniture once she is a big girl and jumping up onto the sofa and such. Thanks everyone. I appreciate your in put.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I cant remember how old she is,but all dogs do this somewhat.Is it just when she is going to lay down? Mine do it when their getting ready to lay down.Bailey is the worst,sometimes I think he's digging his way to China







It goes way back to their instints,i think I read they do it to mark their scents & scrape twigs and such together to make their beds more comfortable.If your really concerned about it try putting a throw on the couch,bed so she can bunch that up without harming anything(not that I think they could do any real damage)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby has done the dig to China ever since a little puppy. He also does it on anything and everything, including me and hubby. I think our little Malts all do it mainly before going to sleep to make their bed comfy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie is a big indoor digger, too. When she does it, I just say "no" and she stops. She can tell when I don't like something so she is really good about obeying. Now, it won't stop her from doing it again and I just say "no" again..... Indoor digging is fairly common in Malts.

P.S. What ever happened with Dixie's possible UTI ??


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles only digs at night in the bed. It's an every night thing, once his spot is fixed he's fine. Only started doing it at 14 mos old.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jul 11 2005, 07:33 PM
> *(not that I think they could do any real damage)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80469*


[/QUOTE]

Guess what... I have delicate leather chair in my bedroom and some nights if Catcher is in bed with us, Kallie will want to sleep on that chair... and she likes to dig on it .... my beautiful leather chair now has scratch marks on it!! She'll stop as soon as I tell her to, but a few nights of just a little scratching is all it took... Hmmm.. .duh... I guess I should cover the chair with something!!!


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Duke is a bed digger too! It's so nice to hear that so many other malts display the same behavior.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris digs too. If any of us are on the floor she will start digging on us. It really hurts if its the head or we have shorts on.














We tell her to stop and she will. She digs on the blankets all the time, in the bed or on the couch, day or night.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jul 12 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Paris digs too.  If any of us are on the floor she will start digging on us.  It really hurts if its the head or we have shorts on.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

_Yes!!! _Kallie digs on people's limbs and head, too... I thought she was the only one!! Visitors do not like it at all!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Good morning everyone. Thanks for all the replies. Dixie is now 15 weeks old. Still quite young. When she starts this digging she does it for all shes got







It can be very destructive if not controlled. I have tried putting towels down, but she diggs with such a passion that they are moved out of the way very quickly. I would prefer to curb this behavior as I have invested quite a bit of money on furniture and bedding. I have been fortunate to be able to afford the things I like, but I would still not permit her to destroy an item even if it were inexpensive. I don't yell at her. I have been just saying no in a firm voice and at the same time taking hold of her front feet for a moment. Just long enough for her to get the connection, not an actual restraining. I would like to curb this behavior. I'm sure there must be a way to have my Dixie







and the sofa too







maybe she does just need to out grow it as suggested.

PS. Dixie's potty update: She is not "leaking" as she was the fist week. Still much dribbles, but she is not just standing straight legged and urinating on herself. She has begun to squat







which has been a big help with the housetraining. Still a long way to go there, but were working on it. She has been to the vet and I consulted about a UTI and the difficulty of catching some urine from such a little dog. The vet suggested that I wait until her spay [7/21/05] and she will check her then. I'll be sure to let everyone know the outcome of that culture. Or if you have a suggestion for catching pee, please share and I'll try it to have it tested sooner. I would really like to get it done asap.

Thanks everyone. I feel so fortunate to have found this site. It is so helpful and the people are so nice.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 12 2005, 09:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Yes!!! _Kallie digs on people's limbs and head, too... I thought she was the only one!! Visitors do not like it at all!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80596
[/B][/QUOTE]
I can imagine


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is a digger too! Only in the house, he doesnt go outside! He digs pillows and his bed especially. This was addressed in one of the AKC Family Dog magazines I got. It said something about it being an instinctive behavior going back to when wild dogs used to have to dig their beds at night or something to that effect. Once I read about this, Rex's digging didnt bug me as much. The noise was what bugged me. Now I think it is kinda cute! He hasnt damaged any of the pillows, his nails are kept short and filed. I figure by the time he manages to damage one, I will be ready to replace it anyway! His bed is his bed so if he wants to dig there, well it's his to dig in!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 12 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Good morning everyone. Thanks for all the replies. Dixie is now 15 weeks old. Still quite young. When she starts this digging she does it for all shes got
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I "catch" pee with an empty hypodermic needle. If you are using pads, turn them upside down so the plastic side is up. It won't absorb the urine. After she "goes" take the empty plunger and have it in the "in" position... then put it on top of the urine and pull the plunger out and you will pull urine in to the plunger, which you can transfer to a clean paper cup or small container with lid.

PS I don't think they outgrow digging. Kallie is three. If you don't like the behavior you are wise to try to stop it now while she is young.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 12 2005, 09:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I "catch" pee with an empty hypodermic needle. If you are using pads, turn them upside down so the plastic side is up. It won't absorb the urine. After she "goes" take the empty plunger and have it in the "in" position... then put it on top of the urine and pull the plunger out and you will pull urine in to the plunger, which you can transfer to a clean paper cup or small container with lid.

PS I don't think they outgrow digging. Kallie is three. If you don't like the behavior you are wise to try to stop it now while she is young.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80600
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well, we are trying to train to tinkle outside and the ground would contaminate the urine sample, BUT having said that Dixie is always MORE than happy to pee in the house on the floor if she has the urge







Question; I hadn't though of collecting the urine that way because I thought it had to be "clean" or un tainted. It is ok to suction some off the floor and bring it in? Why didn't my vet just tell me that in the first place? believe me when I say there is no shortage of pee on my tile


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 12 2005, 09:56 AM
> *believe me when I say there is no shortage of pee on my tile
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80607*


[/QUOTE]















That sentence just made me crack up laughing!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 12 2005, 09:43 AM
> *Rex is a digger too!  Only in the house, he doesnt go outside!  He digs pillows and his bed especially. This was addressed in one of the AKC Family Dog magazines I got.  It said something about it being an instinctive behavior going back to when wild dogs used to have to dig their beds at night or something to that effect.  Once I read about this, Rex's digging didnt bug me as much.  The noise was what bugged me.  Now I think it is kinda cute!  He hasnt damaged any of the pillows, his nails are kept short and filed.  I figure by the time he manages to damage one, I will be ready to replace it anyway!  His bed is his bed so if he wants to dig there, well it's his to dig in!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80599*


[/QUOTE]
I would be ok if she dug out "her" bed. It's mine I would like to protect. Hopefully she will get the picture soon. Her places are fine. The sofa is not. I think we will be ok. I try to take her outside every day and she has a ball tearing things up. I'm sure the landscaper is going to LOVE her :lol: How could you not with a face like hers?????


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Jul 12 2005, 10:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be ok if she dug out "her" bed. It's mine I would like to protect. Hopefully she will get the picture soon. Her places are fine. The sofa is not. I think we will be ok. I try to take her outside every day and she has a ball tearing things up. I'm sure the landscaper is going to LOVE her :lol: How could you not with a face like hers?????
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80610
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe you should dig in your bed and then she will know it belongs to someone else to dig in! Okay I have had too much coffee! Good luck!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 12 2005, 10:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Maybe you should dig in your bed and then she will know it belongs to someone else to dig in! Okay I have had too much coffee! Good luck!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80613
[/B][/QUOTE]
Toooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty, 17 weeks, is a digger too. Mostly at night in bed. His bed is right next to mine (he can go from his bed to my bed). When he starts to dig on my bed I just firmly say no them transfer him to his bed where there is a blanket and he can dig. He is starting to realize that his bed is the only place it's ok to dig. It's a bit like chewing you have to substitute the approriate item for the inappropriate.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 12 2005, 10:56 AM
> *Well, we are trying to train to tinkle outside and the ground would contaminate the urine sample, BUT having said that Dixie is always MORE than happy to pee in the house on the floor if she has the urge
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My first Malt, Rosebud, had all sorts of bladder issues and I was collecting samples all the time and my vet had suggested that to me. At the time, I was using newspaper and it wasn't absorbant so I could get it that way if I did it immediately after. I never heard that there was a contamination problem. If they are doing a culture they may want to get a sample directly from the dog but if they are looking for blood, crystals, etc. I think this works.

Also, for dogs who "go" outside, people have used tin pie plates and put it underneath them as they are going.... some have talked about using soup ladles that way you don't have to get too close to the dog and be noticed......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Diabetic Lady has chronic utis so I have to catch urine samples weekly. I found the best thing for me was to use a 1/3 cup plastic measuring cup and just hold the handle and slide it under her when she starts to go.

It's much easier with the little girls!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 13 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Diabetic Lady has chronic utis so I have to catch urine samples weekly. I found the best thing for me was to use a 1/3 cup plastic measuring cup and just hold the handle and slide it under her when she starts to go.
> 
> It's much easier with the little girls!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80964*


[/QUOTE]

You've got a good aim!! I'd need something bigger to raise my odds of catching it!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jul 13 2005, 02:26 PM
> *Ty, 17 weeks, is a digger too.  Mostly at night in bed.  His bed is right next to mine (he can go from his bed to my bed).  When he starts to dig on my bed I just firmly say no them transfer him to his bed where there is a blanket and he can dig.  He is starting to realize that his bed is the only place it's ok to dig.  It's a bit like chewing you have to substitute the approriate item for the inappropriate.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80957*


[/QUOTE]
Good idea. Now why hadn't I figured that out on my own? DUH???







I do that with chewing. I'm sure that will work. Thank you!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie has her little bottom almost right on the ground without enough clearance for anything to fit under her. I am going to use the hypodermic off the tile method. I'll keep you idea in mind for the future when she is bigger and a bit higher off the ground.


----------

